# Bracket shortcuts on European Mac keyboard



## Bent (Jan 19, 2010)

Can the nifty left and right bracket shortcuts be used on a European Mac keyboard? Or is there maybe another way to assign brush size up and down to shortcuts?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 19, 2010)

Works as normal on my UK keyboard. If it doesn't work on yours, do a search here for TranslatedStrings.txt and you'll find a back route for customising shortcuts.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 19, 2010)

The problem is that on most European keyboards the bracket keys (as well as the backslash) have to be operated using the Alt key.

Bent:
Try this Article of Patrick. I've used it successfully, but for a German version of LR.

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 19, 2010)

Ooooh that's interesting to know, thanks Beat


----------



## Bent (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanx your replies. As I read the TranslatedStrings.txt file it only caters to pc users, and I'm on a Mac - and my keyboard does not contain keys with the bracket symbols. 


Is there still hope? (for me...)


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 20, 2010)

Bent,

 I doubt that TranslatedStrings.txt only works for Windows.

 I assume, you're working with a danish keyboard and an English version of LR 2? Is the keyboard layout below the one you're using?

If yes, download the attached TranslatedStrings.txt and put it into "/Applications/Adobe Lightroom 2.app/Contents/Resources/TranslatedStrings.txt". No file of this name should exist there already.

This TranslatedStrings.txt replaces all shortcuts with a "[" by "&lt;" and "]" by "$".

To my knowledge, the following function are affected by the [/] shortcuts in the English version of LR:

[li]Rotate left/right[/li]
[li]Increase/Decrease Rating[/li]
[li]Increase/Decrease Brush Size[/li]
[li]Increase/Decrease Spot Removal Size
[/li]
[li]Move Up/Down in Stacks[/li]
I think Increase/Decrease Feather would also be one, but I just cannot find the syntax that specifies it.

 If you're not happy with these replacements, just edit the file TranslatedStrings.txt and replace all &lt; or $ by something else. But it is important that the special characters you chose are available without Shift or any other combined key, just on the very normal plane of the keyboard.

Give it a try!

Beat


----------



## Bent (Jan 20, 2010)

Beat:
Hip, hip hooray! It works & thanks for your help and patience. 


Now I have also learned about the "Show Package Contents" command - in order to enter the application. [size=small] :fi_lone_ranger: [/size]


----------

